# Thermo-Ply (DRYline TSX and thermoPLY structural sheating by OX)



## rvkads5050 (Nov 21, 2020)

Can someone help me understand, why do they add two different types of thermoPly. I have seen some construction houses with DRYline TSX red color and thermoPLY structural sheathing by OX green color.

any reasons for using two instead of one single for the entire house?


----------



## Teeshot (Nov 23, 2020)

The Green, Red, and Blue (Light, Standard, High) Structural Sheathing, may sometimes be installed on the same building based on the design parameters and/or  different cladding materials selected for the project.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 24, 2020)

I knew I'd seen this stuff before!






						The Importance of Sheathing
					

That brick façade was useless, not that it was suppose to do anything.



					www.thebuildingcodeforum.com


----------

